# Another cooker-smoker



## lordbeezer (Apr 19, 2019)

Finished up another cooker between storms..supposed to go to a new home Monday ..hope everybody did ok in the southern storms.lots of trees down in my area..


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2019)

Another fantastic creation from Phil's workshop
M
ps you can have them in any color as long as it's black


----------



## lordbeezer (Apr 20, 2019)

That's what uncle Henry said...painted black you almost don't need wood/charcoal..if you lean on it bare armed your'e gonna do the two step....thanks mark for the kind words....


----------

